# Deutsche Zentral Inkasso - Drohung mit Gericht



## Biber (26 April 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich hoffe, ich habe das Thema richtig platziert.

Ich bin vor 1,5 Jahren auf Premium Content hereingefallen und erhalte seitdem in unregelmäßigen Abständen Drohbriefe vom Anwalt; vor einem Jahr einen der Deutschen Zentral Inkasso, Berlin. Widerspruch erfolgte von meiner Seite zweimal.
Heute erhielt ich den zweiten der Inkasso und eigentlich würde ich ja nichts machen und mich zurücklehnen, aber im zweiten Schreiben stehen zwei Sätze, die im ersten Schreiben noch fehlten:

_"Wir sind beauftragt diese Forderung bei Nichtzahlung GERICHTLICH gegen Sie GELTEND zu machen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich die Kosten für Sie durch eine solche VERURTEILUNG wesentlich erhöhen werden."
_
Ist das mal wieder heisse Luft oder steckt da doch was dahinter  bzw. verschärfen sie ihre Drohungen einfach nur mit jedem weiteren Brief? Muss ich reagieren?

Danke an alle, die mir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Goblin (26 April 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso - Drohung mit Gericht*



> Muss ich reagieren


Auf jeden Fall !! Werf den Brief in den Müll und genieß das schöne Wetter



> Wir sind beauftragt diese Forderung bei Nichtzahlung GERICHTLICH gegen Sie GELTEND zu machen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich die Kosten für Sie durch eine solche VERURTEILUNG wesentlich erhöhen werden


Diesen Dünnpfiff plappern die schon seit Jahren. Es passiert nur nix. Warum Wohl ?!

Da gehts weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-download-service-de-auf-besucherfang-77.html


----------



## Biber (26 April 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso - Drohung mit Gericht*



Goblin schrieb:


> Diesen Dünnpfiff plappern die schon seit Jahren.


Ok, ich habe es vermutet, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher, weil das im ersten Brief nicht stand.

Danke dir.


----------

